# ibook écran noir



## Waneye (10 Novembre 2011)

Bjr à tous et à toutes,
Je me suis fait la quasi totalité des posts sur les sujet "ibook démarre plus..." et j'ai pas trouvé de réponses.
Alors voilà:
J'ai un ibook G4 de 2004, et j'ai eu un petit problème il y a quelques temps. J'ai commencé par avoir les mêms problèmes que certains (écran bleu...) j'ai tenté de le redémarrer avec le CD, et là, galère, écran noir et plus rien, même pas de ventilo, de boeing, ou de bruit de disque dur...la galère...
J'ai exactement eu le même problème avec un power book G3 sauf que lui, il n'a jamais redémarrer...écran noir direct...
Si quelqu'un peu m'aider, se serait bien sympa...


----------



## Onmac (11 Novembre 2011)

Ça peut sembler bête, mais ta batterie est bien chargée ? Quelle est la couleur du voyant d'alimentation ? 
Quand tu appuis sur le bouton en dessous du Mac sur ta batterie, combien vois-tu de point vert s'allumer ? 
Sinon, je pense à un souci de CM.


----------



## Waneye (12 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
J'ai déjà testé tout ça. Voyant de batterie orange, puis vert. Le pire, c'est qu'il a démarré une fois depuis mon premier message. Et depuis rien...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Salut

As tu branché ton mac sur un écran externe ?

P.


----------



## Onmac (12 Novembre 2011)

Ça serai le retro-éclairage HS ? Non, il n'entend même pas le HD...

Fait le quand même. Au cas où


----------



## Waneye (13 Novembre 2011)

Nan, pas la peine, j'entends rien... pas de boing, de bruits du HD, rien... et le comble du truc, c'est que c'est arrivé aussi sur mon macbook quelques jours après... je suis un peu déçu d'apple là...


----------



## Onmac (13 Novembre 2011)

Fait le reset PRAM (sur l'iBook et MacBook) en maintenant ctrl(ou cmd, je ne sais plus)+alt+P+R. 

Si tu as un bong dès le démarrage, c'est déjà bien.


----------



## Waneye (13 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour tous vos messages, mais là, je pense qu'il est mort...j'ai tout démonté (d'ailleurs il y a un super tuto là dessus sur ce forum), j'ai testé pas mal de trucs, mais rien n'y fait...:hein::hein::hein:
Voilà, je suis en deuil...


----------



## Onmac (19 Décembre 2011)

Où te situes tu ? Si tu es dans la région parisienne, il y a pas mal de gens dans le coin, fait une demande


----------

